# Custom Rods



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

I was wanting to know if any of yall know of a good custom rod dealer. I know of Charlies and Laguna, but i wanna look around before i go buy another laguna.
Thanks,
Bryson.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Call Allen Pierce with Custom Coastal Rods, he has built 4 rods for me now and they are all unbelievable, once you pick one of these up though be warned you will never want to throw a off the shelf rod again..www.mycustomrod.com

Allen Pierce 281-831-4308


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

The choice was very simple for me.. CUSTOMER SERVICE is #1 with CCR.. It's your choice, but I used to use NOTHING but Laguna... CCR is a TRUE custom rod... You choice of length, power, grips, reel seats, eyes, color, etc... Waterloo & Laguna make great rods, but I believe CCR to be superior.. IMO.. Just give Charlie a call & see what your first impression is... 979-864-9356.

*** This topic has been discussed 100's of times, so I am sure you will get 100's of opinions... ***


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

NOGUIDEREQUIRED said:


> The choice was very simple for me.. CUSTOMER SERVICE is #1 with CCR.. It's your choice, but I used to use NOTHING but Laguna... CCR is a TRUE custom rod... You choice of length, power, grips, reel seats, eyes, color, etc... Waterloo & Laguna make great rods, but I believe CCR to be superior.. IMO.. Just give Charlie a call & see what your first impression is... 979-864-9356.
> 
> *** This topic has been discussed 100's of times, so I am sure you will get 100's of opinions... ***


x2 on calling charlie's custom rod's


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

devildog2856 said:


> x2 on calling charlie's custom rod's


Iam a charlies custom rod fan I love mine.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

www.billystix.com


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Depends on what you want. I suggest you call each rod builder discuss what type of fishing you do or what kind of rod your in the market for etc. After talking with each builder, then make your decision.

BillyStiX or Charlie's Rod would be by two on my call list.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Lots of options out there, and lots of good builders on 2cool. Browse the rodbuilding forum a little and pick one you like!


----------



## jrust (Aug 14, 2005)

I had BillyStix build me a trout and a redfish rod. Received them two weeks ago and tried them out this past weekend. There's no comparsion between off the shelf & custom builds, I wish I had done this along time ago. Do some research and ask questions and I sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Billystix is a great rod but they are heavier than most of the rods we use in Texas. Just my observation from the few that i've used from friends. 
If you want the lightest and best built custom you can find, then Charlie for sure. He's a great rod craftsman and wants you to be 100% satisfied with his rods. 
My next choice would be Texas Rodworks but I don't think that guy builds much anymore.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have both a billy stix (with a core 100mg) and a charlie's custom rod(CCR LT with a curado 200E7) and i dont think you could go wrong with either guy. If you get a billy stix get the sprial wrap and i dont think his rod is any heavier than others.(j.m.o) I will be calling chuck at charlies later this week my self to get another rod.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

My Billystix weights 4oz. In my opinion thats pretty lite & I'm thrilled with the way it fishes.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Next time post something like this on the general board. This is the Shimano, Power Pro and GLoomis board. Shimano and GLoomis both make rods...


----------

